# My own design - playing around with SSPurlWise and YO and SSKPSSO stitches



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Decided to start something all on my own without following a pattern. I want to see how the different stitches look so that I can start designing patterns. This is a simple scarf I started last night. It gives me the look of the stitches and how they play out across the rows.


----------



## birdoffire (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks good!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I love it--beautiful, different!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I like that!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Like it very much! :thumbup:


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Really like this! You're onto something!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

CBratt said:


> Really like this! You're onto something!


 :thumbup: I love it.


----------



## Jazzy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lovely the pattern looks so nice.

Janette


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks like a seashell pattern to me. I know it crochet, they have shell patterns, right?


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

that is really nice looking


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's going to be a beautiful scarf. Nice pattern.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Very simple really. Cast on 40 stitches. First stitch is slip stitch purl wise then knit across. Then slip stitch purl wise and knit across for four rows. Then the first stitch of each row is slip stitch purl wise and then knit two. The last three stitches of every row is knit. Every even row is purl. All the knit rows AFTER FIRST THREE STITCHES are as follows: *YO, knit 5, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K1, YO, K4, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K2, YO, K3, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K3, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: *K4, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: *K5, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: K across. Then start all over again. Did I write this all out correctly?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not only would I like this pattern for a scarf it would make a beautiful baby afghan.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd be breaking my arm patting myself on the back if I'd designed that! 

Really, It's wonderful. I'm more than a little jealous, and I'm a lace designer.


----------



## Geriherb (Feb 18, 2015)

Lovely! Thanks for pattern, will have to try it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous. &#128158;


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

I like the pattern and the movement. Thanks


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

You could name it WINDSWEPTED OR SAND DUNE. Lovely.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh, yes on the baby afghan idea. Just increase stitches by multiples of 7. I made a mistake, I think I cast on 41 stitches.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Love those names!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## harpmom (Feb 28, 2015)

Pretty!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Love that look..you're on your way!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very pretty effect- good for you!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lovely beginning! The best of luck to you with your designing. :thumbup:


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> Very simple really. Cast on 40 stitches. First stitch is slip stitch purl wise then knit across. Then slip stitch purl wise and knit across for four rows. Then the first stitch of each row is slip stitch purl wise and then knit two. The last three stitches of every row is knit. Every even row is purl. All the knit rows AFTER FIRST THREE STITCHES are as follows: *YO, knit 5, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K1, YO, K4, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K2, YO, K3, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K3, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: *K4, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: *K5, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: K across. Then start all over again. Did I write this all out correctly?


I love this pattern and the colors, your scarf is beautiful. When you say SSK PSSO, what stitch are you using for the PSSO?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely design... :lol:


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I slip a stitch, then knit a stitch, the pass over the slipped stitch over the knit stitch.
I think maybe I used the wrong abbreviations for this? Can someone help me here?


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovely pattern! I'm going to try it out!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great design you have created.
Love the pattern and the color is perfect.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely pattern


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

What sz needles did u use and what kind of yarn? Thx


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Size US 7 and Redheart Super Saver


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your pattern is really neat! Thank you for giving instructions too :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Great pattern...going to be very nice!


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> I slip a stitch, then knit a stitch, the pass over the slipped stitch over the knit stitch.
> I think maybe I used the wrong abbreviations for this? Can someone help me here?


Thanks. So instead of a slip slip knit (SSK), you do a slip 1, knit 1 and then do the psso? The pattern is really unusual and makes a great, different scarf.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Very Nice.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice,well done.


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

What a creative person you are. It's beautiful. Please let us know where we can find your designs when you get started.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Your pattern has a very pleasant and calming feeling of motion to it!

Would it be possible to post a photo of the reverse side?


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice pattern.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

That is brilliant and very clever. Thank you so much for sharing your instructions :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Love it..Look forward to seeing your designing. :thumbup:


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely.........x


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations - very creative and successful idea/play around. Looks like "Life on the Ocean Waves" to me. Good luck


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Keep it up! Beautiful!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice design.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice job! Thanks for sharing how you did it.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh, I like it a lot.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the way the stitches move across the scarf. It's a lovely pattern; thank you for letting us in on the start of your designing!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice looks like rolling mountains.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful design! I will be making this scarf as a gift for Christmas and definitely one for myself! You certainly have started on the right foot with your designs. This one is a real winner! Can't wait to see more in the future. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks good! Are you writing down what you are doing and will you share with us?


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Good work,I like it very much


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

carlacrn said:



> Decided to start something all on my own without following a pattern. I want to see how the different stitches look so that I can start designing patterns. This is a simple scarf I started last night. It gives me the look of the stitches and how they play out across the rows.


Very clever.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Kathie said:


> That's going to be a beautiful scarf. Nice pattern.


I like the way the edge looks too 
Thank you for sharing 😃
:thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Kathie said:


> That's going to be a beautiful scarf. Nice pattern.


I like the way the edge looks too 
Thank you for sharing 😃
:thumbup:


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

That is very nice


----------



## newtoknit (Aug 30, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

That's pretty. Good idea to experiment like that.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

I think it's lovely, well done.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Very beautiful! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful pattern, thank you


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Love it, it looks great.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the design - I bet it would look great with a long color run changing yarn.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like how that is playing out! Thanks for the directions to duplicate it!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Wendy handler (Jan 23, 2015)

Would be great as an infinity scarf..love it


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is very pretty, I love it.


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am gong to try this!!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Very interesting!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

What a beautiful design! You are on your way to be a designer for sure.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Impressive!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> :thumbup: I love it.


Me too!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cthcth1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I love it! Very creative.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

excellent


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Wonderful! Beautiful pattern. 

Thanks for sharing your hard work. 

Robin


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Decided to start something all on my own without following a pattern. I want to see how the different stitches look so that I can start designing patterns. This is a simple scarf I started last night. It gives me the look of the stitches and how they play out across the rows.


Very pretty!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really nice pattern. Are you going to post it?


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

it looks good


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

saving


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks interesting.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's lovely ! Thank you for writing it out !


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

What are you going to name it?


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Nowwhat14 (Jan 10, 2015)

I really like what you have done. Congratualtions.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I like it! Will you share the pattern please?


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd say they play out very well!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

You have created a lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

so pretty good job


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

I love this. Could it be made into an afghan? I knitted an afghan and I have an interested party that would like an afghan in this pattern. I made one similar to this but can't find the pattern. Am I seeing things or did you crochet this? I think it would yarn out beautifully. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Well done!! Such an interesting pattern - did you have a pattern in mind first or did you just wing it and made it up as you went along. Don't stop designing - such a great sense of achievement.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> Decided to start something all on my own without following a pattern. I want to see how the different stitches look so that I can start designing patterns. This is a simple scarf I started last night. It gives me the look of the stitches and how they play out across the rows.


Dragon scales knitting pattern. you can have them all in the same direction or alternating.

Great idea to get to learn the stitches by doing them without instructions.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I like that very much! Well done!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

pretty


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

If making an afghan, how many rows would you have for a border before starting actual pattern? And also, what would you suggest for sides so they don't roll.

Beautiful pattern


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

chocolate lover said:


> If making an afghan, how many rows would you have for a border before starting actual pattern? And also, what would you suggest for sides so they don't roll.
> 
> Beautiful pattern


I would still slip 1 as Carla suggested and maybe add more than 2 knit stitches, possible 8 or 10, and then continue with the pattern.


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi agree, once I learned to slip the 1st on each row, I refuse to it any other way.
No rolling whatsoever.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Love those interlocking fans! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Makes me think of waves, very nice xx thanks for the instructions


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

chocolate lover said:


> If making an afghan, how many rows would you have for a border before starting actual pattern? And also, what would you suggest for sides so they don't roll.
> 
> Beautiful pattern





TNnanaof4 said:


> I would still slip 1 as Carla suggested and maybe add more than 2 knit stitches, possible 8 or 10, and then continue with the pattern.


I would make a border of seed stitch, I believe that looks more finished than the often-used garter stitch.

Add 16 more stitches to the basic pattern, 8 on each side for the border, which will be 1 edge stitch + 7 seed stitches.

Start with 10 rows of seed stitch.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern!!!
julie


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Great 

Thanks so much


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Very attractive pattern. You are creative.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Great job! You could probably use this pattern for a number of things.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! It looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a lovely pattern with so much "movement" like the sea. It's great just as it is, but I can picture other items made with it. AND, thanks for telling us how you did it!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Not only would I like this pattern for a scarf it would make a beautiful baby afghan.


My thought exactly! This is a lovely pattern!!
Thank you for sharing. I might use this pattern for my next baby blanket I knit for chairty.

:thumbup:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!
Thank you for your work.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very pretty. Good for you!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love this - Thank you so much - Scarf, Afghan or anything and this is just beautiful. Gives the look of peaceful. Thank you so much.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I love the pattern and must agree it reminds me of the motion of the sea. I must try this one.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing your beautiful scarf with all of us. Beautiful design added to my project must knit list.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

So pretty !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

nice pattern


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice. I've never seen anything like it. Great job.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice pattern!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

very nice!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I like it. Reminds me of ocean waves.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> Very simple really. Cast on 41 stitches. First stitch is slip stitch purl wise then knit across. Then slip stitch purl wise and knit across for four rows. Then the first stitch of each row is slip stitch purl wise and then knit two. The last three stitches of every row is knit. Every even row is purl. All the knit rows AFTER FIRST THREE STITCHES are as follows: *YO, knit 5, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K1, YO, K4, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K2, YO, K3, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K3, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: *K4, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: *K5, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: K across. Then start all over again. Did I write this all out correctly?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is the back of the scarf.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I believe I have the pattern figured out now:
Cast on 41 stitches.
Rows 1 - 4: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, Knit across.
Row 5: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2, Purl to last three stitches, K3
Row 6: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, Knit 2. *YO, Knit 5, SSK1, PSSO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. Knit 3.
Row 7 and all odd rows: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2, Purl to last three stitches, K3.
Row 8: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, Knit 2. *K1, YO, K4, SSK1, PSSO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 10: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, Knit 2. *K2, YO, K3, SSK1, PSSO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 12: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2. *K3, YO, K2, SSK1, PSSO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 14: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2. *K4, YO, K1, SSK1, PSSO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 16: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2. *K5, YO, SSK1, PSSO*. Repeat between "*" until last three stitches. K3.
Row 18: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2. Knit across to end of row.
Row 19: Slip Stitch Purl Wise, K2, Purl across row to last three stitches, k3.
Repeat Rows 6 through 19 until desired length. Finish scarf with four rows of knit stitches remembering to start each row with "slip stitch purl wise".

To make this wider for a blanket or shawl simply increase in multiples of 7. Can also make the sides wider if you like, just remember to start each row with "slip stitch purl wise" to get that nice finished edge look. Can also make the ends more knit rows for a bigger border.

Hope I wrote this out right.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like this.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Really like this! You're onto something!


I really like this! Nice job!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Decided to start something all on my own without following a pattern. I want to see how the different stitches look so that I can start designing patterns. This is a simple scarf I started last night. It gives me the look of the stitches and how they play out across the rows.


Looks lovely reminds me of waves


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Okay, I think I need to explain my use of the SSK1 PSSO

I slip a stitch to right needle, then I knit a stitch. Then I pass over the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch. This decreases by one making up for the YO in each repeat. 

I hope this explains it better.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I just love this design. My daughter has a beach house and I think I'll make her this blanket,maybe in a nice blue/green. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> Here is the back of the scarf.


Thank you!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to thank everyone for the compliments and pats on the back. I am so happy everyone loves this pattern so much. I hope whoever makes this will post pictures, it will be so exciting to see something I designed made by someone else. I can't wait to finish my scarf so I can get started on another design!


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> I want to thank everyone for the compliments and pats on the back. I am so happy everyone loves this pattern so much. I hope whoever makes this will post pictures, it will be so exciting to see something I designed made by someone else. I can't wait to finish my scarf so I can get started on another design!


I am sure the new one will be as well received as this one has been. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

CAN'T WAIT TO TRY IT! 


carlacrn said:


> Very simple really. Cast on 40 stitches. First stitch is slip stitch purl wise then knit across. Then slip stitch purl wise and knit across for four rows. Then the first stitch of each row is slip stitch purl wise and then knit two. The last three stitches of every row is knit. Every even row is purl. All the knit rows AFTER FIRST THREE STITCHES are as follows: *YO, knit 5, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K1, YO, K4, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K2, YO, K3, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next knit row: *K3, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: *K4, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: *K5, YO, SSK PSSO* repeat between * across. Next Knit row: K across. Then start all over again. Did I write this all out correctly?


 :thumbup:


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

Ooh! Very pretty!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

dogLVR said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO TRY IT!
> 
> :thumbup:


Correction: Cast on 41 stitches.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

OK. No doubt about it; I am amazed! That is very pretty.


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

I would the correct instructions. I'm a newbie.


----------



## can (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you very much. I ask before I continued to read.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

can said:


> I would the correct instructions. I'm a newbie.


If you scroll through all these responses you'll see where I typed out the official instructions with corrections.

Please post a picture when you finish, would love to see it!!


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Carlacm
I seen to be having a problem with this pattern. Do you purl across rows 9,11,13,15 & 17?

How do you do SSK1, PSSO. The stitch count is off, but that could be because I'm not doing something right. 

Thank you again for the lovely pattern.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely design, well done.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

eastend said:


> Hi Carlacm
> I seen to be having a problem with this pattern. Do you purl across rows 9,11,13,15 & 17?
> 
> How do you do SSK1, PSSO. The stitch count is off, but that could be because I'm not doing something right.
> ...


Yes, I purl across the purl rows except for the first and last three stitches. The first stitch of every row I do a slip stitch purl wise and then knit the next two stitches. Purl to the last three, then knit the last three.

SSK1 PSSO - I slip a stitch onto the right needle, knit a stitch, then pass the slipped stitch over the knit stitch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much. I hope I'm not a pest.
Have a great day


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

eastend said:


> Thank you sooooo much. I hope I'm not a pest.
> Have a great day


Oh, not at all, I'm excited people want to make my pattern! Can't wait to see pictures of other people's creations using my pattern.

Believe me, I pest a lot of people on this forum!! hahaha


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> Correction: Cast on 41 stitches.


Since you're just beginning to design, I want to tell you something that always makes me very happy when I see a new pattern.

I usually modify almost every pattern I run across. If it's a neck scarf, I want to make it an afghan, if its in an afghan, I want to make a baby blanket, if its a baby blanket, I want to turn it into a hat, etc. additionally, I often want to change the size of the border.

With those things in mind, what always helps me is if the designer includes the number of stitches involved in the pattern repeat. That would save me me, and potentially everyone else trying to use the pattern for other than exactly the way it's written, from having the tedious chore of working out the arithmetic.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Since you're just beginning to design, I want to tell you something that always makes me very happy when I see a new pattern.
> 
> I usually modify almost every pattern I run across. If it's a neck scarf, I want to make it an afghan, if its in an afghan, I want to make a baby blanket, if its a baby blanket, I want to turn it into a hat, etc. additionally, I often want to change the size of the border.
> 
> With those things in mind, what always helps me is if the designer includes the number of stitches involved in the pattern repeat. That would save me me, and potentially everyone else trying to use the pattern for other than exactly the way it's written, from having the tedious chore of working out the arithmetic.


Oh, thank you for this advise!!! I believe I mentioned the pattern repeat in earlier posts but not in the pattern itself. ugh.

Ok, this pattern has a 7 stitch pattern repeat so can increase or decrease by 7 after taking into account the border stitches.

Did I say that correctly? I don't want to confuse anyone. haha


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you again for your beautiful pattern..and for sharing it with us....as I read through some of the posts asking about SSK1 PSSO (which you explain excellently and throughly) I think some of the confusion comes from the fact that there is another way to describe this....

SKPO= slip one, knit one, pass slipped stitch over..

I mean this only as a clarification, not a criticism....please keep designing and sharing....you are very talented..

I watch people knit on many levels...try to understand an instruction...and have come to realize that if there is more than one way to explain something it is usually helpful to someone...(I am not an experienced knitter and many people have had to explain something to me in different ways before I understand it!)

julie


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

julietremain said:


> Thank you again for your beautiful pattern..and for sharing it with us....as I read through some of the posts asking about SSK1 PSSO (which you explain excellently and throughly) I think some of the confusion comes from the fact that there is another way to describe this....
> 
> SKPO= slip one, knit one, pass slipped stitch over..
> 
> ...


Hi Julie,
Thank you so much for clarifying this!! I believe there is no such thing as criticism when learning, only clarification and explaining. ;-) 
Carla


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Clara!!!!
julie


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> I believe I have the pattern figured out now:
> 
> Special Stitch: SKPO = slip one stitch to right needle, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over the knit stitch (one decrease)
> 
> ...


JUST UPDATED THIS PATTERN 4/24/15


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> JUST UPDATED THIS PATTERN 4/24/15


Looks like it has all of the important elements!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> Decided to start something all on my own without following a pattern. I want to see how the different stitches look so that I can start designing patterns. This is a simple scarf I started last night. It gives me the look of the stitches and how they play out across the rows.


Finally finished my scarf. One skein. It's about 7 feet long. The edges curl up so I need to block it.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful - well done


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!
julie


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Would seed stitch or k1 p1 prevent curling on this lovely scarf?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Browniemom said:


> Would seed stitch or k1 p1 prevent curling on this lovely scarf?


I was wondering the same thing. I don't want to make the sides wider and take away from the design/pattern.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

What about a corded edge ?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

flyssie said:


> What about a corded edge ?


How do I do a corded edge?


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I just thought a corded edge would look nice on your lovely scarf (which I call "Life on the Ocean Waves". 
There are i-cord edgings on u-tube, if you are interested. 
.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

flyssie said:


> I just thought a corded edge would look nice on your lovely scarf (which I call "Life on the Ocean Waves".
> There are i-cord edgings on u-tube, if you are interested.
> .


Love that name and that name it shall be.

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I don't want to make the sides wider and take away from the design/pattern.


If you used either of these stitches for the borders, the sides and width would stay the same. Simply a lovely scarf pattern...

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Gorgeous!! Champagne corks popping!! Keep designing you're on the path to a fun journey.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Turned out lovely. Good job!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> Finally finished my scarf. One skein. It's about 7 feet long. The edges curl up so I need to block it.


Terrific!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

It looks easy enough to do. I like it!!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like it!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Decided to start something all on my own without following a pattern. I want to see how the different stitches look so that I can start designing patterns. This is a simple scarf I started last night. It gives me the look of the stitches and how they play out across the rows.


I often use <KnittingFool.com> for stitches to incorporate in st st projects. I've seen this pattern there.


----------

